# Health care.



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I am really not sure how this works. Not really gonna try the website for a bit. Not going to try and start a political debate either. I think now that if you are a contractor and you claim under 90k you are eligible for medicare. How does that work? Have you guys figured out how it effects you?


----------

